# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Depo-Medrol

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## teresa.pawlus@interia.pl

Bolało mnie ramię ortopeda wbił mi dwa zastrzyki  Depo Medrol inj.  Lignoc.hydrochl.inj. przed tygodniem od tego czasu bardziej boli mnie ramię oraz  chrupie mi podczas ruchu tą ręką.Przed tym zastrzykiem bolało i chrupało mi tylko podczas podniesienia ręki do góry

----------


## Kareena

Witam, 
mam podobne spostrzezenia co autorka wyżej,,,,
Moja mame bola lokcie, szczegolnie prawy, i dostala owy zastrzyk, przed bardzo ja bolal, ale po tym zastrzyku jest jeszcze gorzej, w dodatku "chrupie" w tym stawie... :Frown:

----------


## Margaret11

Miałam  3  zastrzyki ,dwa  z  nich  w  ramię  ponieważ  mam  zamrożony  bark!!!Lekarze  złymi  diagnozami  przytrzymali  mnie  miesiąc na  zastrzykach  przeciwbólowych  zamiast  skierować  mnie  do  specjalisty,zaliczyłam  neurologa,reumatologa  i  ortopedów-do niczego!Każdy  mędrkował i  żaden  nie  powiedział  co  mi  jest!!!!Po  sterydzie  źle  się  czułam  ale  ćwiczyłam  u  rehabilitantów to  oni  byli świetni  powiedzieli  mi co  mam!!!Dzięki  tym  ćwiczeniom mogę  wreszcie  się  uczesać  a  tak  nic  nie mogłam  robić  ręką!!!Mało  tego  po  6dniach  od  zastrzyku pojawily  się  dziwne  plamy  czerwone-trochę  je  rozdrapałam  lekarz  domowy  stwierdził  ospę!!! Żarłam  leki  przeciw  ospie ,a  po  miesiącu  się  wkurzyłam  no  bo  ile  ma  trwać  ospa!!???Dermatolog  powiedział  świerzb!!Jak to???Skąd  jak  kiedy,maść  przez  3dni ale  dalej  miałam plamy pojechałam  do  szpitala  zakaźnego,pobrano  zeskrobiny i  co się  okazało!!???  że  nie  mam  żadnego  Świerzbu!!!!!!!MAKABRA!!Lekarze  wykańczają psychicznie,baba  w  szpitalu powiedziała a  na  co  się  pani  leczy???Odpowiedziałam  no  teraz  chyba  to  już  pójdę  do  psychiatry!!!!!

----------


## Margaret11

> Bolało mnie ramię ortopeda wbił mi dwa zastrzyki  Depo Medrol inj.  Lignoc.hydrochl.inj. przed tygodniem od tego czasu bardziej boli mnie ramię oraz  chrupie mi podczas ruchu tą ręką.Przed tym zastrzykiem bolało i chrupało mi tylko podczas podniesienia ręki do góry


  Musi  Pani chodzić  na  ćwiczenia!!!same  sterydy  to  nic!!!Trzeba  ruszać  ręką,tylko  zależy  po  co  Pani  dostała  steryd!!!Ja ostatni  miałam  20maja mam  problemy  z  cerą,tuszą,oraz  alergią!!!Radzę  skonsultować  się  z  Rehabilitantem  od  spraw  barkowych  bo  może  pani  ma  to  co ja -zamrożony  bark!!!!Pozdrawiam Gosia

----------


## Margaret11

> brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !


 Wszystko  ma  swoje  plusy  i  minusy,lek  powodował  nasilenie negatywnych  objawów-ekstremalne  bóle,trzeszczenie  w  kościach,uporczywy  ból  w  mięśniu  gorzej niż  nerw  w  zębie!!Jednocześnie przy  ćwiczeniach rehabilitacyjnych  odblokował  ruchomość  w  tym  wypadku  ręki !!Minus  -tycie,alergia,okropna  skóra  na  twarzy,spadek  odporności  do  awitaminozy!Ale  w  życiu  tak  to  jest  że  coś  za  coś!!!!Bez  dwóch  zastrzyków  1.04.  -pierwszy,drugi  20.05. nie  osiągnęłabym samymi  ćwiczeniami tego  stanu  w  którym  jestem tzn. podnoszę  rękę,mogę  się  uczesać,pozostały  jeszcze naciągnięte  ścięgna-sądzę  że  to pikuś przy  tym  co  miałam na  samym  początku!Pozdrawiam Gosia

----------


## Kinga Toronto

Wczoraj mialam 2 zastrzyki w biodra. Po kilku godzinach mialam bol prawego posladka / ktory minal / bol glowy, luzny stolec, wydalam niewiele moczu. Plusem jest, ze bol bioder minal i chodze bez problemow.

----------


## khall

Witam. Czy wystąpiły u państwa jakieś skutki uboczne?? jak czuliście się po zastosowaniu leku?? Czy przyjmował go ktoś na chorobę Peyrona??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ide jutro na zaszczyk w biodro czy ktos mial blokade i czy bolalo Depo-Medrol prosze o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po blokadzie depomedrol przeszedł ból biodra ? czy pomoże ta blokada na krętarz biodra ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po 4 zastrzykach do kręgu lędźwiowego dostałem zapalenia trzustki - szok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zastrzyki ze sterydami to koszmar dla całego organizmu.Powinno się je przyjmować, gdy ratują życie i tylko życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam wziąć 10 ampułek w ramię :-/ przeżyję ? Wszyscy piszą o zastrzykach a ja mam to dostać do jonoforezy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przed tyg dostalam zastrzyk jak w tytule. jestem po operacji pcl i lakotki. porobily mi sie zrosty w kolanie. przez to maly zakres ruchu i brak wyprostu. zastrzyk dostalam przed tyg, ma pomoc mi zwiekszyc zakres ruchu. jak na razie 4 miesiace po op i mam ok 100 stp. i nie idzie.  po zastrzyku czuje sie tak jak opisaliscie powyzej. sztywnosc w kolanie. na razie mam wrazenie ze kolano jest w duzo gorszym stanie niz przed tem i trudniej sie zgina/ prostuje noge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miał ktoś może zastrzyki z tego w głowę o kark? Bo właśnie to mnie czeka i nie wiem co myśleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam 3 blokady z depo medrolu w piętę / na ostrogę/ po 2 blokadach  pomogło na miesiąc a przy 3 blokadzie został uszkodzony nerw i połowa stopy jest zdrętwiała , zbiera  się płyn [nie wspomnę o paskudnym bólu ]  Teraz prywatnie biorę  zabiegi i nic nie pomaga .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeden zastrzyk z powodu zapalenia kaletki barkowej. Bolalo wczesniej  ale nie tak bardzo, po zastrzyku po parunastu godzinach bardzo , ale wbrew bolowi przy cwiczeniach i bez obciazen, bol zaczal malec. Mysle ze jest cos w tym zestawie co wymaga rownomiernegopo   rozprowadzenia leku  w okolicy stwarzajacej problem,  co moga spowodowac  ruchy miesni i sciegien . Bez przesady,  ale nie wolno zapominac po co mamy miesnie i jaka ich rola. Mam nadzieje, ze za pare dni bedzie po prostu dobrze. Dam znac. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i radze pracowac nad zdrowiem - znaczy cwiczyc co dzien nawet tylko 10 minut ale regularnie. Zdrowia nie zastapi nic i rzeczywiscie stanowi bogactwo czlowieka jezeli ma na tyle wyobrazni i umie sie cieszyc dobrym samopoczuciem. Zadna mamona nie zastapi zdrowia . Kropka !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałem silny ból w ramieniu,po tym zastrzyku ból minął na 10 lat,ale ostatnio bardzo się wszystko nasiliło,we wrześniu 2018 dostałem znowu zastrzyk który nic nie zadziałał,lekarz powiedział że muszę wziąć drugi,przedtem nic nie wiedziałem bo 11 lat temu nie  miałem internetu,teraz tyle się naczytałem że jestem wypłoszony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi blokada dzialala ok 2 miesiecy.. bol ustapil na ten czas w lokciu - naderwane sciegno. Jednak teraz, gdy blokada puscila bol jest gorszy niz przed, nikt nie mowil, ze mam  w czasie wykonywac cwiczenia czy tym podobne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od listopada bóle w okolicach pachwiny, pośladków, uda. Dostałem zastrzyk w piątek (19.04.2019r) w kręgosłup odcinek lędźwiowy, miało pomóc na moje dolegliwości bólowe. Fajnie było przez 2 dni. Po nich czułem, że ten ból gdzieś krąży - no i dziś (23.04. - od kilku godzin) wrócił!!!!! brak mi już sił i słów! liczyłem, ze trochę dłużej będzie działał - szkoda  :Frown:

----------

